# Don Pepin Cuban Classic Toro Gordo 2001 Cigar Review - Another Pepin work of art



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First, this cigar is good, but it gets better with age. The one I just smoked has an extra 5 months in the box, and it makes a difference. The co...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Cuban Classic Toro Gordo 2001 Cigar Review - Another Pepin work of art


----------

